# SRAM X5 Vs Shimano Acera



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2009)

Hi

Can somebody give me a brief overview of these groupsets and which has the better reputation please?

Thanks,
SD


----------



## bonj2 (16 Aug 2009)

sram shifter pull twice as much cable so in theory, an x mm cable stretch/inaccuracy, is less of a percent of a gear shift. 

from my own personal experience:
I've replaced my shimano on my mtb with sram (x5 mech) and the mech feels chunkier and better quality. And it now works, as opposed to having shifting problems with shimano. Only thing not quite as good is sram shifters dont' seem quite as ergonomic, but I'll probably not think that when i'm more used to the different shifting action.
fwiw I think the shimano shifting problem that i had was due to the shifter, but i couldn't be bothered to take it apart and rebuild it esp. when it might not have been that.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2009)

fair do's Bonj. Was considering getting an el-cheapo(ish) MTB for the winter and was looking at ones on sale. Carerra Krakken Vs GT Agressor.


----------



## mike e (16 Aug 2009)

Forget groupsets, singlespeed, nowt to go wrong = perfect for winter.

On my mountain bike I prefer SRAM over Shimano everytime, better shifting and seems more durable.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2009)

That's going to be my OTHER new bike though mike 
MTB will be used just for trails and off road stuff!


----------



## mike e (16 Aug 2009)

Towards the back end of the year, or even now to be honest, there are many bargains to be had of old models. Big savings as shops clear the decks for next years bikes

Pauls Cycles is worth a look www.paulscycles.co.uk


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2009)

Thx^ I'll take a look-see @ their range.


----------



## mike e (16 Aug 2009)

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p1266

This is a nice bike, quite a saving too, but only in 17". It has got Shimano gearing but it has a good fork and brakes and the Giant frames are very good


----------



## mike e (16 Aug 2009)

That's not to say Shimano is crap, I just prefer SRAM given the choice


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2009)

Yup ^ that one looks decent. I had the opportunity to get a GT with Deore, okay (I think) forks and hydraulic brakes, for 350 a couple of months ago but couldn't get the cash together before pay day 

I want forks with a lock out - hydraulic disks and as good a spec as poss. Have seen a few out there on sale for under 400 that come up to this spec so perhaps there's hope!


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I want forks with a lock out



So did I but I didn't, and to be honest it's not that big a deal. It's just the current 'must have' widget. Don't knock back a bike because it doesn't have it.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2009)

I did wonder that if setting the pre-load adjust to it's stiffest setting, this would be just as good  You can see that I don't really know much about MTB's right


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I did wonder that if setting the pre-load adjust to it's stiffest setting, this would be just as good



Not really. Just makes the fork kick back at you like a pogo stick! I have a Tora and I find it feels most stable with slow rebound.


----------



## Berger and Chips (17 Aug 2009)

SX5 is waaay better than Acera; its more comparable to Deore.
_Alivio_ is a Shimano groupset above Acera and Alivio is approximately equal to SX4, both being 8spd groupsets.
SX5 must have been, or perhaps still is?, available in 8spd as I just bought an 8spd SX5 shifter to replace the SX4 shifter that is playing up. I have seen SX5 on 9 speed 27 gear bikes.

I would say:- 

Tourney = Nothing SRAM don't go this low end.
Altus/Acera approx = SX3.0
Alivio = SX4
Deore = SX5
LX = SX7
XT = X.9
XTR= X.0



Lock out is quite useful if the bike is going to be mostly used on road, if its mostly for off road use then its value is questionable.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2009)

Thank you for that summary Mr Berger and chips


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Aug 2009)

Berger and Chips said:


> Lock out is quite useful if the bike is going to be mostly used on road



True, but then why lug around a suspension fork at all if that's the case?


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2009)

it will be mainly used off road, so I guess a lockout is kind of pointless.


----------



## Cubist (18 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> it will be mainly used off road, so I guess a lockout is kind of pointless.


Disagree I'm afraid. There are plenty of climbs off road where locking the suspension will give you less bob.


----------



## Newy71 (23 Oct 2012)

As a newbie, i have had a few bad experiences. having little or no knowledge when i started, i was talked into buying a Carrera Vengeance. Found out the pre-load adjusters didnt work on the Suntour XCM's. They werent broke, they were just crap forks. The bike had SRAM X4' front and rear mechs. After 6 weeks, the rear mech hanger snapped while riding on tarmac(???). took it back and the shop replaced it. Since then the gears havent worked properly. Have now got an XC bike with shimano's front and rear plus shifters, and the difference is amazing. Used to have shimano's on my road bike set up, and they never let me down.
So i think it comes down to experience and ultimately preference.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2012)

Been running X5 mech with SX5 triggers on one of my steeds for a number of years, and apart from the trigger action being a little beaver than Deore gave found it to be a excellent set up, even more tolerant of abusers and needing less adjustment than Deore.

I'd agree with the gent above in that X5?is proper decent kit, more on a par with Deore than lowly Acera. I wouldn't have any lower than Deore or X5 on any of my MTBs or commuters.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2012)




----------

